# help



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I made a decision that Im going back to the UK, early may, given in my notice to the agency, problem is will get a flight with ryan air and can only take a suitcase, I want to send some stuff back in big boxes by a courier or something, does anyone know who or where I can go for this, Im really desparate to find someone to do it. Or It means I will lose a lot of my things. 

Ive had too much heartache in spain and I want to go back to england, see my family at least, but will never ever do this again. 

carolle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> I made a decision that Im going back to the UK, early may, given in my notice to the agency, problem is will get a flight with ryan air and can only take a suitcase, I want to send some stuff back in big boxes by a courier or something, does anyone know who or where I can go for this, Im really desparate to find someone to do it. Or It means I will lose a lot of my things.
> 
> Ive had too much heartache in spain and I want to go back to england, see my family at least, but will never ever do this again.
> 
> carolle


I cant keep up with you Carolle - whats to be done with you lol . I dont know of any couriers in your area, but there are bound to be some. Have you asked around, looked in the local papers??? 

That said, I'm sure someone on here will give you some names

Jo xxxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

carolleb said:


> I made a decision that Im going back to the UK, early may, given in my notice to the agency, problem is will get a flight with ryan air and can only take a suitcase, I want to send some stuff back in big boxes by a courier or something, does anyone know who or where I can go for this, Im really desparate to find someone to do it. Or It means I will lose a lot of my things.
> 
> Ive had too much heartache in spain and I want to go back to england, see my family at least, but will never ever do this again.
> 
> carolle


If you give us more of an idea where you are and where in the UK you need stuff to go to, we might be able to put you in touch with one of the various people who go back and forth all the time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have asked someone I know who has an animal transport business but might be able to help with some boxes. How many boxes do you think? No promises....


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Carolle, 

I´ve sent you a pm with details of a company that moves furniture and boxes etc. 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*too much*



jojo said:


> I cant keep up with you Carolle - whats to be done with you lol . I dont know of any couriers in your area, but there are bound to be some. Have you asked around, looked in the local papers???
> 
> That said, I'm sure someone on here will give you some names
> 
> Jo xxxx


getting lots of help it seems, just had enough jo too much has happened and with this depression, I think its best I go back, in fact Im looking forward to it, new start back home but so what, done it before girl, will do it again.xx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*hi jerry*



thrax said:


> I have asked someone I know who has an animal transport business but might be able to help with some boxes. How many boxes do you think? No promises....


Hi jerry,

most prob one or two at the most because obviously cant take much on ryan air flights or easy jet. would be around 30kilos or more or less but need them to go to Hull to my sons house and that may be a problem for them. Thank you jerry let me know what happens.

carolle


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

yes you did and I cant find it now for some reason


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Carol, I don't know where you are flying from or to, but have you considered BA flights where you can take up to 10 extra suitcase size packages for only £34 each. If you can fit your stuff in this size it often works out cheaper than removal type services who often have a minimum charge. 

We did this and it is amazing what you can fit into that size and we even saved on suitcases by buying those large checked bags you see in the Chinese bazaars, and often used by traders, for lighter items!


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Carolle
If you fly with Jet2 to say Leeds you can take up to 3 hold bags of 22kg and the website says "from £10 per bag"
Peter


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*sorted*

found a company called sendmybag.com its really good and prices are great, packed one box, just clothes and shoes etc, going to send it sometime next week to my sons house, then if necessary may have to send another one in april. ryan air doesnt like heavy cases so Im taking no chances.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

carolleb said:


> found a company called sendmybag.com its really good and prices are great, packed one box, just clothes and shoes etc, going to send it sometime next week to my sons house, then if necessary may have to send another one in april. ryan air doesnt like heavy cases so Im taking no chances.


I've just looked at the website.I didn't think the prices were great-did you pay by weight?


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*happy*

Im happy with it, it weighs 30 kilos and its £38 to pick up an deliver to england, most of the ex pats who do uk runs were asking £150 to do this, so I dont see what there is to complain about, Im sending another one in april. Then my suitcase will be well light.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

carolleb said:


> Im happy with it, it weighs 30 kilos and its £38 to pick up an deliver to england, most of the ex pats who do uk runs were asking £150 to do this, so I dont see what there is to complain about, Im sending another one in april. Then my suitcase will be well light.


That's fine, I was obviously reading it wrong!


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

May we ask why?
You were such a positive inspiration on your move out here?
So feisty and lots of questions in a truly nice way.............
I loved following your posts............good on you
IF you don't want to answer..........no worries...........it's fine
good luck with your move back............sincerely


----------



## Neena17 (Mar 21, 2014)

Try easyjet or jet2 or even other better flights for just a bit more money.


----------

